# شبكة ngn (كورس من شركة الكاتيل الفرنسية)



## ًwimax (27 أبريل 2010)

أقدم لكم هذه المرة ملف من شركة الكاتيل الفرنسية يشرح فيه بشكل سلس تقنية الNGN
فيبدأ بمقدمة عنها ثم يتحدث عن مميزاتها ومعمارية شبكة الNGN








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RRTEKEX7​





http://www.mediafire.com/?oy3zimog5zt​

وإذا وجدت تفاعل منكم، سوف أنزل ملف يحوي كورس عن نفس التقنية ولكن من شركة هواوي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ًwimax (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي أبو بدر على تفاعلك، وأضيف هذا الملف المرفق وهو شرح باوربوينت عن نفس التقنية


----------



## nooralhaq (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبجهدك الطيب


----------



## ElMazagangy (28 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر ليك يا Wimax
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
أنا كنت بدور فعلاً عن أى حاجة للـ NGN


----------



## louay (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 أبريل 2010)

يا ليت يحمل على موقع آخر لأن هذا الموقع محجوب عندنا في السعودية


----------



## ًwimax (30 أبريل 2010)

وما هي المواقع التي تعمل لديكم في السعودية


----------



## blue flower (30 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك قيكم شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (1 مايو 2010)

http://hotfile.com/

4shared.com

2shared.com

rapidshare.com

هذا ما يحضرني الآن

و شكرا


----------



## golden hunter (1 مايو 2010)

thaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## ًwimax (1 مايو 2010)

هذا رابط آخر للتحميل 
http://www.2shared.com/file/dq7pXMxS/NGN.html


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ... لم تقصر بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك يا باشا ونريد منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## mogahedmmm (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود رائع 
حققا لا اعرف كيف اشكرك اخي Wimax


----------



## شاب من عدن (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور على المواضيع الحلوووووووووه ويارييييييييييت انك تعطينا نفس التقنيه من شركة هواوي


----------



## Mshatshat (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيَِم


----------



## وسام راشد (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم*​


----------



## demha65 (23 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر ليك والله رائع يا أخى الله يرحم والديك


----------



## * AishA * (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور wimax ... في ميزان حسناتك.. بإذن الله

ننتظر الملف الثاني من شركو هواوي :19:​


----------



## ًwimax (24 يوليو 2010)

الشكر موصول لكل الذين مروا على المشاركة، وبالنسبة للملف الخاص بشركة هواوي، قد نزلته في مشاركة بعنوان 
تكملة لموضوع ngn


----------



## ًwimax (24 يوليو 2010)

الشكر موصول لكل الذين مروا على المشاركة، وبالنسبة للملف الخاص بشركة هواوي، قد نزلته في مشاركة بعنوان 
تكملة لموضوع ngn


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## simohammed9 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## UAEngineer (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم Wimax جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## HSPA (29 يناير 2011)

great work


----------



## bjad (2 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اسأل الله ان يثيبك خير على ما قدمت اتمنى ان ارى اليوم الذي يستطيع فيه المهندس المسلم التوصل للهندسة العكسية بدل ماهو قاعد يستورد في التقنية ومش قادر ايتحكم فيها


----------



## aljadee (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الأفادة الطيبة


----------



## منذر محمد سلامه (2 مارس 2011)

الف شكرا لك يا واي ماكس
ويا ريت الهواوي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المحمداوي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## الفقير2 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

وإذا وجدت تفاعل منكم، سوف أنزل ملف يحوي كورس عن نفس التقنية ولكن من شركة هواوي[/quote]
ماشاء الله عليك ياأخي وياااريت تقدر تجيبنا ايريكسون


----------



## ahmed2samir (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.....وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
"كان الله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون أخيه"


----------



## abomalike1 (30 أبريل 2013)

رائع


----------



## اسامةطايل (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## الفهد الصياد (8 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

